# Shellac issues



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a first-time shellac user. One thing I did not read about anywhere is the interaction of shellac over analine dyes. A splashed drop, for example, will form "faerie rings" as it spreads and moves the dye from the center to the perimeter. I'm having the same problem on inside corners and any wet edge in general. I've come up with some technique, but I'm dismayed that this was never discussed even though using shellac as a sealer coat is often mentioned!

So, any specific advice to be had anywhere?

--John


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

JDługosz said:


> I'm a first-time shellac user. One thing I did not read about anywhere is the interaction of shellac over analine dyes. A splashed drop, for example, will form "faerie rings" as it spreads and moves the dye from the center to the perimeter. I'm having the same problem on inside corners and any wet edge in general. I've come up with some technique, but I'm dismayed that this was never discussed even though using shellac as a sealer coat is often mentioned!
> 
> So, any specific advice to be had anywhere?
> 
> --John



I have a section on Shellac in my website... which may help...

I don't remember anything about the subject you brought up... except that a shellac finish is easy to repair by just lightly sanding your problem area followed by wiping more shellac over the area... the shellac will disolve and blend into the old shellac finish.

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfin.html


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What was the dye mixed with(the solvent) and how long was it allowed to dry. Shellac is one of the most under rated finishes around.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

jerrymayfield said:


> What was the dye mixed with(the solvent) and how long was it allowed to dry. Shellac is one of the most under rated finishes around.


The dye was made with a small amount of alcohol and mostly water. It set for over two weeks before I did this.

Joe: I'm not worried about lap marks and places where the shellac is too thick. I'm worried about it messing with the dye.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

It appears that the alcohol in the shellac is affecting the alcohol in the dye. In the future use dyes that are mixed with water and then use shellac to separate the dye from the top coat. Dyes with any alcohol really need to be sprayed.I'm afraid you will have to remove the finish or try to remove the bad effects and use a different top coat.

Good Luck

Jerry


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

Jerry,

Any "analine" dye will dissolve in alcohol, regardless of what solvent was used to apply the dye. The dye solvent is all gone.


----------

